
Why Elon Musk is wrong about Lidar technology - Alupis
https://thenextweb.com/podium/2019/10/20/why-elon-musk-is-wrong-about-lidar-technology/
======
m463
No, he is right. Why would Elon Musk double the price of his cars to install
Lidar? One sensor is $7500.

It would save more lives to make affordable cars which do 99.9% of what Lidar
does, than to double the price for literally negligible benefits. Teslas now
come with 8 cameras, 12 ultrasonic sensors and a forward facing radar.

~~~
bradknowles
His cars already cost $50-100k or more, how does a $7.5k LIDAR sensor “double”
the cost of the car?

